# When fur is matted down to the skin



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

And turned into felt, is there any point trying to brush it out, or is it time to cut it out?

My little cashie (like a fuzzy lop) came to me fur full of chaff, wood shavings, pee stained and matted. Some of the little mats could be brushed out easily, but a lot of them are matted down to te skin and trying to brush them out is like trying to brush a blanket. I did try cutting the tip and then brushing it out but it wasn't working. Don't know if i wasn't doing it right or not, i think i was, but it just wasn't working so i ended up cutting them out.

There were matts all around the genital region as well, which were stained and stunk so i used a damp cloth to clean the area and cut them all out, which was scary cause they were literally next to her girly bits.

What i want to know is when is fur too matted to be brushed out.


----------



## BridgetsFlame

I can't really help with the matts but did want to ask where your cashmere came from? I've just 'adopted' a cashmere lop buck found wandering in our neighborhood who was just as matted. I'm out near Cessnock in NSW. Anyway probs just a coincidence LOL.

For my cashie we ended up paying a rabbit groomer to strip the worst matts and I'm still working on getting the little matts out. I've found if you cut down into the matt (perpendicular to the skin) and cut it into sections it's easier to deal with, though you may still have to cut the entire matt out.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Mine is from a breeder in the blue mountains. I usually cut the tips of mats and then brush them out, but the ones that i just can't i cut out completely. 

She's looking a lot better now though.


----------



## mistyjr

When mine do that, I cutt them out, but you want to be careful not to cutt their skin


----------



## Nancy McClelland

If you can't brush it, clip it. It grows back.


----------



## DelightfulEccentricity

Be ungodly careful if you use scissors on matting...some mats are very "fleshy" feeling and it can be hard even for professionals to tell where the mat ends and the skin begins. WAY too easy to cut a dog when scissoring a mat unless it is a ways away from the skin...and rabbits are so much more sensitive than your average pooch, skin-wise.

I personally would use a good pair of electric clippers...I use and recommend Andis 2-speed clippers, I use this model in the grooming salon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0018KVHJO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I always recommend 2-speed because anything less might burn out and won't cut well...single-speed clippers tend not to work on anything but the lightest of use and the harshest of wire-coats. For de-matting, I usually use a #7 or a #10 blade...a co-worker swears by the #30 for really bad matting though. Either way, a #10 or shorter is what I describe to clients as "NAKED-short", be warned. However, I've never cut a dog when clippering mats out. Known a few folk who've cut dogs scissoring them out...and that's why I don't scissor 'em if they're anywhere near the skin.

Now...all of this is from dog and cat grooming experience, as for rabbits...YMMV. But there's my two cents.  Best of luck, tough matting sucks.


----------



## plasticbunny

DelightfulEccentricity wrote:


> Be ungodly careful if you use scissors on matting...some mats are very "fleshy" feeling and it can be hard even for professionals to tell where the mat ends and the skin begins. WAY too easy to cut a dog when scissoring a mat unless it is a ways away from the skin...and rabbits are so much more sensitive than your average pooch, skin-wise.
> 
> I personally would use a good pair of electric clippers...I use and recommend Andis 2-speed clippers, I use this model in the grooming salon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0018KVHJO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I always recommend 2-speed because anything less might burn out and won't cut well...single-speed clippers tend not to work on anything but the lightest of use and the harshest of wire-coats. For de-matting, I usually use a #7 or a #10 blade...a co-worker swears by the #30 for really bad matting though. Either way, a #10 or shorter is what I describe to clients as "NAKED-short", be warned. However, I've never cut a dog when clippering mats out. Known a few folk who've cut dogs scissoring them out...and that's why I don't scissor 'em if they're anywhere near the skin.
> 
> Now...all of this is from dog and cat grooming experience, as for rabbits...YMMV. But there's my two cents.  Best of luck, tough matting sucks.



I was about to suggest this as well. shave the affected areas with a pair of clippers and never use scissors. Even professional groomers won't scissor matts that bad.


----------



## tonyshuman

Rabbit skin is especially delicate so it can be damaged by pulling on mats and it makes accidentally cutting the skin very easy. Clipping is your best bet. Has anyone used a human hair clipper for this? I was thinking of the trimmers that are sometimes on a man's electric razor as a "beard trimmer" or are sometimes sold as trimmers for body hair. Not everybody wants to buy a pro groomer tool, although if you own a fuzzy bunny it may be a good investment! She will be very pretty when she is in tip-top shape again, so cute and fluffy!


----------



## MiniLopHop

I used a men's beard trimmer on Cindi when I first got her. She was too full figured to keep herself totally clean so I would shave her bottom. It worked ok for the couple of trims I had to do, but bunny fur is so soft it was hard to get the clippers to really cut it properly.


----------



## gmas rabbit

The little angora we had a few years ago matted severely. We had to take him to the vet and have him clipped. Grew back quickly, didn't have to worry about cutting him, and they have proper equipment for us novices.


----------



## DelightfulEccentricity

I've never used people-clippers on a critter before...my concern would be what blade length and type of blade. Certain blades have a habit of sucking the skin up into them and slicing the skin....it's why some blades are never used for shaving mats out, and why most blades are not appropriate for cats ever: their skin is so loose and so delicate, and tears so easily, I would personally never use anything but a #10 directly on the kitty. Now, I don't know much about buns and bunny grooming, but I'm operating on the assumption that they are delicate and easily-cut like a kitty.


----------



## mistyjr

yes, its true its very easy to cut their skin, Just gotta be careful, But I would try brush it out first, And maybe fill the tub with water about couple inches to get the pee soaked up and it might be easier, You can always blow dry their coat too after your groomed them,


----------



## DelightfulEccentricity

I do not know if rabbit fur is comparable to dog or cat fur, but in my experience getting a mat on a dog or cat wet makes it a lot harder to get out. They tend to shrink and tighten and get worse as they dry, like a sweater in a dryer.


----------



## tonyshuman

I know that rabbit skin is easier to cut than cat or dog skin. It is helpful to know that sometimes human clippers can be used, but it is best to use special animal clippers, especially with the right guard. We have a set of human clippers that you can use with different guards. I don't think we have ones as small as #10 or #11, but I bet they are not hard to find.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Thanks for the advice everyone. Well i think i am going to need to invest in a pair of clippers. I think im going to be safe and get a pair specifically designed for maybe cats if there aren't any for rabbits? Can you pick them up from any pet supply store? I'll check ebay first, i always check ebay for everything lol. ^.^


----------



## DelightfulEccentricity

Most good pet stores will carry a decent set of clippers but the prices aren't great...maybe try Ryan's Pet Supply or Pet Edge, both have really great prices and we in the salon I work at buy a lot of our tools from them. I also recently bought a new pair of shears from a company called Easygroom (though I think they spell it different) and while I don't know about their clipper prices, the shears I got were good quality, very lightweight, hold an edge really well and were a really good deal, pricewise. 

Ryan's: http://www.ryanspet.com/

Pet Edge: http://www.petedge.com/

Couldn't find the website for the company I got the shears from, sorry.


----------



## BridgetsFlame

Australia has a site called clipperworld.com.au which is well reccomended by my friends, maybe look there?


----------



## Brittany85

That's so sad. Yes definitely shave her down. Did you complain to the breeder? Seems irresponsible to sell a baby in that condition.


----------

